# Intruder Alert?



## don (Nov 29, 2011)

noticing in my recently planted tank I have a couple intruders, they look strange. Im assuming theyre snails of some sort. Very small looking with a shellish looking thing and two antennas on their head. Should I be concerned? theyre crawling around on the leaves of my plants. Will they multiply like crazy or something? Ive had the plants for a couple weeks and I only noticed them (2) today.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

don said:


> noticing in my recently planted tank I have a couple intruders, they look strange. Im assuming theyre snails of some sort. Very small looking with a shellish looking thing and two antennas on their head. Should I be concerned? theyre crawling around on the leaves of my plants. Will they multiply like crazy or something? Ive had the plants for a couple weeks and I only noticed them (2) today.


probably hitchhikers from the new plants - did you rinse/treat your plants before planting?

if you want snails - leave em alone - if you dont - assasin snails, loaches, manual removal. Search the forums, you'll find methods of dealing with them.

if you can get a good photo, that'd give others a chance to ID them.


----------

